# ¿Como arreglar mi monitor de pc?



## BM (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola a todos

tengo un problema con un monitor de pc....su sintoma es el siguiente:

la imagen que me aparece esta muy ensanchada y ya no logro ubicar el puntero del mause para cerrar las ventanas. si alguien me podria ayudar estare agradecido

gracias::::::::::::


----------



## MasCalambres (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola

No especificas el tipo de monitor que tienes y eso es importante.

Yo antes que nada descartaría que fuese una mala configuración de la tarjeta gráfica, a veces cuando el PC se cuelga se queda en la resolución mas baja posible y sin aceleración.

Si no fuera eso, y tu monitor fuera de los de tubo CTR yo me decantaría por el Flyback, aunque es un componente peligroso de manejar si no se conoce, ya que tiene alto voltaje y es muy peligroso.

De todas maneras yo esperaría a ver que opinan otros compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## freddi16 (Sep 11, 2008)

creo que se lo que es, pero CREO nada mas...

Si es un monitor de tubo posiblemente el problema venga de los presets que estan en la plaqueta que esta puesta donde termina el tubo.
Si mal no recuerdo tienen que haber como 5 presets mas o menos, cada uno de ellos para algo distinto.
de ahi se pueden variar los colores (los 3 basicos) y el tamaño de la imagen

igual no estoy seguro

saludos y suerte


----------



## electrodan (Sep 11, 2008)

Y ya probaste con esa ruedita que tienen abajo de la pantalla, o en el caso de los mas nuevos el "menú"?


----------



## Hectorantonio (Dic 15, 2008)

Si no te dio resultado cambiar la configuracion del monitor , proba con los controles del fly-bak , o problema con el CI jungla


----------



## maxep (Dic 15, 2008)

aprovecho el post para consultar. tengo un monitor compaq crt 14"  (v510) que la imagen se ve borrosa. hay d¡as que se ve mas borrosa que otros eso es lo raro. que sera y como lo puedo solucionar?


----------

